# 3000 acres in Twiggs



## ts3600 (Feb 26, 2016)

UPDATE, WE ARE FULL. T&R Hunting club located between Macon and Cochran in Tarversville has a few openings.  Plenty of big deer, hogs, bear, turkey, ducks, small game.  Awesome campsite with power, water, cook house, skinning shed, etc.  $975 per year.  Contact Tommy at 478-952-6008 or email tsadler3600@gmail.com for info.  Visit our FB Page at T & R Hunting Club


----------



## mcseals (Feb 26, 2016)

Email sent


----------



## harleyrealtor (Mar 15, 2016)

*Club*

Any openings left? If so, I would like to see the property. Thanks, Steve. 404-655-1073


----------



## bigmac2663 (Mar 28, 2016)

How many spots are left, and how much. Please text to 478 456 3888 thank you


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 28, 2016)

I am interested in a spot. Could you email me if you have an opening. Chris@middlegeorgiamulch.com


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 7, 2016)

Few more spot open


----------



## ts3600 (Apr 18, 2016)

Full


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 21, 2016)

That didn't take long at all!


----------



## fishingwithlyndon (May 5, 2016)

Any openings this year 2016/17?


----------

